
Details of Google's Project Glass revealed in FCC report - polskibus
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21290934
======
meaty
Watch this before you consider one:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Mirror_%28TV_series%29>

Season 1 Episode 3: The Entire History Of You

~~~
psbp
Watch a paranoid melodrama slighting the product before I consider it? Why not
just reasonably consider its possible significance in your life?

~~~
mquander
The parent just linked to a half-hour long TV show which does a reasonably
thoughtful job at depicting the possible significance of ubiquitous recording
in people's lives. Is this not the right kind of considering, or what?

~~~
defrost
It's not a new consideration; Bob Shaw’s 1972 book _Other Days, Other Eyes_
does a credible job of looking at a world with ubiquitous recording - a cheap
dust like recording medium is crop dusted across entire countries with the
result that it can be hoovered up and played back to show whatever took place
in the vicinity.

[http://www.tor.com/blogs/2010/10/slow-glass-seen-from-all-
ar...](http://www.tor.com/blogs/2010/10/slow-glass-seen-from-all-around-bob-
shaws-other-days-other-eyes)

~~~
mquander
Also: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Light_of_Other_Days>

------
abecedarius
I wear hearing aids. The bone conduction had better be optional.

~~~
tantalor
What exactly is your complaint? Surely you could mute the device?

~~~
abecedarius
Unless the sound is available as an audio out pluggable into a hearing aid (or
a hearing-aid replacement), it's useless to me beyond basic boop-beep.

------
rikacomet
"You are not authorized to access this page." on FCC :(

I wonder why they are going with something like bone-conductor, instead of
normal Bluetooth headset type set-up, when it is actually not good at the only
thing it should do: Sound good !

~~~
jrockway
I'm not sure that the goal for Glass v1 is audiophile-quality music
reproduction. I think a more realistic goal is to make sure that you can use
the device without annoying others with audio leaking out. With that in mind,
bone conduction makes sense. (Actually, I've never used a bone-conduction
headset, so I don't know if it's any good. But the idea seems promising to
me.)

~~~
CrazedGeek
I have a pair of bone conduction headphones, and sound leaking out is
definitely a problem. The advantage of bone conduction is that it doesn't
block sound from the outside world like normal headphones do.

------
taligent
I still don't understand why nobody is talking about the legal and social
issues around the video recording capabilities of the Google Glasses. Which so
far looks like its only real use case.

It is illegal to record someone without permission in particular on private
property. It is illegal to record children. There are major implications if
illegal activity is recorded. Are you responsible if you don't notify police
about a crime. Then there are the myriad of social concerns. If you record me
and for privacy reasons I want the video erased how can I do so ? Or am I
forced to remove the glasses from your head and destroy them?

Just like smartphones are required to make a noise when taking a photo I
wonder whether there should be a red LED light to indicate when recording is
occurring or a button to erase the last 5 minutes of video.

~~~
kenjackson
_Just like smartphones are required to make a noise when taking a photo_

I'm pretty sure that just about every smartphone allows you to mute the
shutter sound.

~~~
taligent
Not on iOS IIRC.

And it definitely is a law that ALL smartphones make that sound in many
countries e.g. Japan, South Korea.

~~~
raldi
iPhones in vibrate mode make no shutter sound.

~~~
wahnfrieden
Not in Japan.

